# Oak seedlings in my lawn



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

My front lawn is under a giant oak (neighbor's tree). Last fall we had tons of acorns, and this spring my lawn is full of seedlings. I keep mowing them down and they keep popping up.

Will they eventually stop coming up if I keep mowing? Or can anyone suggest another method for making them go away (short of hand-weeding)? Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just mow them--that should do the job.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

We get the same with maple seedlings. Our neighbor picks them and sells them on Ebay. She gets about $10 for 25...:wink:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Han'D' said:


> We get the same with maple seedlings. Our neighbor picks them and sells them on Ebay. She gets about $10 for 25...:wink:



WOW! how big does she pick them - I've got a fortune in my hosta bed!


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> WOW! how big does she pick them - I've got a fortune in my hosta bed!


You and me both! I've got some walnut and wild cherry floating around too.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

Not more than 2-3" tall. We thought of doing it too. She sells a lot online from the back yard and woods. Holly does well too.


----------

